# Heating up a pond



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

A bit late but curious but I'm wondering if you had a pond say umm 3' deep x 2-3' long x ~6' wide if you covered it up mostly with strafoam on the top could it help keep the heat in and also take in some solar heating during the winter time and how many heaters and what wattage heater would be needed to keep the pond in survival mode? 

I may go with a smaller spec then that but was thinking of having some goldfish and or some cooler temp tropical fish in there thus the heater thing. Main concern is during winter. I was thinking if you laid the styrafoam over the pond to have like perhaps a 6" window open so natural light can go in so at least the fish can have some light but not too large and opening to lose too much insulation or possible freeze over.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You won't be able to keep tropicals in the pond A the temp will swing from day to night and uusally dip to low for them B they would never survive the winter and it would be almost impossible to keep the temp at 78+ during the winter. There are various heating/winter solutions, heat only works well if your not in a very cold area. Using winter attachements hooked up to a pump to keep a circle of moving water would be more effective then.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

What temperature were you thinking of keeping that pond in the winter?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I was thinking about 10-15 degrees. I'm still researching on this as I am planning to have the pond built in the ground and am thinking of using wood to support the earth before putting the liner in and then putting a 8' x 6' greenhouse over it and somehow work a load bearing grate over the tank so I can walk on top of part of it. 

I figure the greenhouse will wind sheild it and a thermo cover will help keep the temps in as I overwinter fish in there. Now I know of goldfish/minnows able to overwinter if a pump is circ'ing the water to keep it from freezing up but was thinking of the heaters to keep the tank a little water. I forgot but I think it was 3 or 4ft before the temps are stable all year round at that depth due to being lower then the frost line.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, I can't remember any more, but I think it's after 3' that is below the freezing line. So your 3' pond won't work on the cold days. As an example, there was a few days back in Jan - Feb that we dip below - 20 degrees. That would've freeze your mini pond.
There is a defroster for ponds that you can buy. But you really need to buy the expensiver ones. I've heard from some one who owns a gold fish pond for years and his commet on the cheaper defrosters is that they mostly break down when it's really cold out side.
Also, remember that big snow storm we had a few years back? That killed all his goldfish in his pond and even a good defroster wasn't enough.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hmm, I can't remember any more, but I think it's after 3' that is below the freezing line. So your 3' pond won't work on the cold days. As an example, there was a few days back in Jan - Feb that we dip below - 20 degrees. That would've freeze your mini pond.
> There is a defroster for ponds that you can buy. But you really need to buy the expensiver ones. I've heard from some one who owns a gold fish pond for years and his commet on the cheaper defrosters is that they mostly break down when it's really cold out side.
> Also, remember that big snow storm we had a few years back? That killed all his goldfish in his pond and even a good defroster wasn't enough.


Well if I could I'd go 6' down but doing it by shovel will be brow soaker. I was hoping someone would know our region or cities frost line. I just remembered it was somewhere along the 3-4' is the range and anything lower is pretty much avg. year round temp stable (I think ~12C stable). My understanding is that as long as the water is not frozen solid live stock will still be alive as likely the temp will be ~3-5C then. I got some of that info off Robyn's fish page and her white cloud minnow page. I've also read that under 10C IIRC goldfish stop eating till the waters warm back up again.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well if I could I'd go 6' down but doing it by shovel will be brow soaker. I was hoping someone would know our region or cities frost line. I just remembered it was somewhere along the 3-4' is the range and anything lower is pretty much avg. year round temp stable (I think ~12C stable). My understanding is that as long as the water is not frozen solid live stock will still be alive as likely the temp will be ~3-5C then. I got some of that info off Robyn's fish page and her white cloud minnow page. I've also read that under 10C IIRC goldfish stop eating till the waters warm back up again.


Your right about the goldfish that stop eating, usually around 40-50F is when there metabolism goes into hibernation mode. When the temp is around 55 you will see decreased activity in your fish and by 40F they won't eat.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I was thinking about 10-15 degrees. I'm still researching on this as I am planning to have the pond built in the ground and am thinking of using wood to support the earth before putting the liner in and then putting a 8' x 6' greenhouse over it and somehow work a load bearing grate over the tank so I can walk on top of part of it.
> 
> I figure the greenhouse will wind sheild it and a thermo cover will help keep the temps in as I overwinter fish in there. Now I know of goldfish/minnows able to overwinter if a pump is circ'ing the water to keep it from freezing up but was thinking of the heaters to keep the tank a little water. I forgot but I think it was 3 or 4ft before the temps are stable all year round at that depth due to being lower then the frost line.


3 feet deep is not deep enough IMO but minimum should be 4' but the deeper the better. The greenhouse is a great idea this will help the wind chill factor. Also lined all the edges of the pond with 2" styrofoam before your rock work and that will help increasing your temperature 1C to 2C more. The Styrofoam should be between 12" to 24" wide. Keeping at 10C to 15C is ok but will cost you in electricity. Make sure you feed them lightly at these temperature ranges and do not over feed since the bacteria and parasites thrive in these temperature but the fish immune system is very low. Best to feed them lightly 3 times a week and below 10C make sure you stop feeding your goldfish or kois. At 10C to 15C your filtration system will not work as efficiently as the good bacteria in your filter will die off to some degree and will not reproduce so readily and the fishy are still producing ammonia. My pond is just over 7 feet deep and I can not wait until my pond freezes over to keep my pond temperature stable. I use just a 100W floating heater with an air stone just 2 feet below the water which keeps a hole open for gas exchange.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have built many ponds around the GTA. I service nearly every one of them that i built. Plus more. I could write a book answering your questions and giving you ideas. If you want a free consultation that would be an easier way to get to the bottom of things. Give me a call some time to set it up. Jason 647-298-7663


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> A bit late but curious but I'm wondering if you had a pond say umm 3' deep x 2-3' long x ~6' wide if you covered it up mostly with strafoam on the top could it help keep the heat in and also take in some solar heating during the winter time and how many heaters and what wattage heater would be needed to keep the pond in survival mode?
> 
> I may go with a smaller spec then that but was thinking of having some goldfish and or some cooler temp tropical fish in there thus the heater thing. Main concern is during winter. I was thinking if you laid the styrafoam over the pond to have like perhaps a 6" window open so natural light can go in so at least the fish can have some light but not too large and opening to lose too much insulation or possible freeze over.


Oh, I just remembered for extra heat in the pond you can get a 20 feet of roofing wire heater at 100W and these roofing wire heaters goes up to 240' at 1200W. The 20' is the shortest and the lowest wattage you can get at Home Depot or Canadian Tire. This is the forth winter I been using this roofing wire heater in the bottom of one end of my pond without any problems.


----------

